# Hmm Me thinks Brownhills maybe under some cash flow pressure



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Just received this email from Brownhills

We are about to run National adverts on the best deals ever offered in the 30 year history of Brownhills

30% discounts on a whole series of models and around 100 Motorhomes with £Thousands off 09 prices and guaranteed to be absoluteluy beyond the reach of our competition

We are offering you a sneak preview of these prices and have loaded the advert, which will appear first in MMM in a couple of weeks - you can see the advert here 

If now is not the right time for you to change your motorhome but you know someone who is thinking of changing - you could earn yourself £250 by referring your friend to us here . All we ask is that you refer your friend before they start discussions with us.

We now have all of our new vehicle stock available to search on the internet - it is a beta version but no-one else in the industry at retail offers this information; all vans shown are available for immediate delivery on an 09 registration plate. We also have around 250 pre-owned vans on the website for you to peruse if you so wish.

We only have around 300 new vans where we managed to protect the price and euro-exchange rate at pre-recession rates; because we can sell that many new vans often in a month - supply is very limited so please be warned (no offence), when they are gone, they are gone!



Best Regards

Brownhills Sales - all of us; Newark, Durham, Preston, Swindon and Kent


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Does anyone have a "friend" they want to refer to BH :twisted:


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have just had the same email even though I have told them I will never deal with them ever again due to them stopping me using their overnight facility because even though I bought my van from them 3 years ago I havent supported them since. When I said I purchased my van from them they said 'But that was the old Brownhills nothing to do with us' Another point of interest every time I visit their website the total number of Motorhomes for sale is reducing perhaps they are struggling what a shame if anything happened to them ( that is for the staff I mean)


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Just had the email. Ok if you want to buy a Swift Group or Auto-Trail group MH as they are happy to transfer the warranty to any dealer, but otherwise buyer beware. Brownhills will not honour your warranty unless you have all servicing carried out by their "trained experts" at the highest prices in the land.
No, I don't bear grudges.
Gerry


----------



## freewheeler (Nov 6, 2005)

Can people who have not had the email see the beta web site - can we have a link please?
I would not normally touch Brownhills but I like a couple of their mhs they currently have in stock and am having trouble finding what I want elsewhere.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I have had the email too :roll:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Try this LINK Freewheeler

Richard...


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*brownhills email*

I cannot see anything remarkable about a company trying to sell products, many companies contact previous customers in the hope of generating business. If Brownhills are trying to sell by giving good discounts, particularly in the present climate that's great of you are ready for a change. I cannot see why they should allow people who don't support them via spares & servicing free overnight stays even if they bought the motorhome from them in the first place. It's not because the purchase was "old brownhills", mine was old brownhills but I get good warranty care and free overnight stays and I shall be going back for servicing shortly with another free overnight stay. If free overnight stays were allowed for all non customers, presumably there would be no room for current ones. I don't shop at Sainburys except for a small shop about four years ago,so why, if I don't support them with ongoing custom, should I expect to park in their car park for nothing.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Hmm Me thinks Brownhills maybe under some cash flow pres*



glacier said:


> Hmm Me thinks Brownhills maybe under some cash flow pressure


Who isn't?

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Email*

I had the same email too, despite being given a written assurance from Brownhills - via the Talk to Tom thing, that I was removed from their database.

Russell


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I assume you are going to take this up with Tom then Russell  ?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

_We only have around 300 new vans where we managed to protect the price and euro-exchange rate at pre-recession rates; *because we can sell that many new vans often in a month *_

If I was selling 300 vans a month in total from 5 sites, I would not need be doing this. Makes one wonder.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> _We only have around 300 new vans where we managed to protect the price and euro-exchange rate at pre-recession rates; *because we can sell that many new vans often in a month *_
> 
> If I was selling 300 vans a month in total from 5 sites, I would not need be doing this. Makes one wonder.


Not very professional for 1 dealer to knock another :?


----------



## 106410 (Aug 12, 2007)

Just over a month ago I emailed Brownhills that I was interested in exchanging my van for the new Tribute. Sales rep phoned asked me what my exchange was and more or less said they were not interested, said he would get back to me but never did, their loss. They can keep their vans. S.


----------



## 111728 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have an open on what they are trying to do. 

However, it is a little double edged, they are quoting 09 model prices and selling 08 model vehicles. The comparative saving is only on the drop in euro-sterling exchange rate (around 13%). If you compare the original 08 price, the saving is not huge.

I have seen the UK vehicles sold cheaper by other dealers.

But you should expect most companies to push their stock!


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*sale*

*If I was selling 300 vans a month in total from 5 sites, I would not need be doing this. Makes one wonder*

I wouldn't class the comment by johncrossmotorhomes as knocking Brownhills, just a comment by a working man, also I agree with him. you wouldn't need to work after a while Lol.


----------



## 112071 (May 10, 2008)

*Brownhils Buyer Beware*

I fell into the Big Discount trap in August 2007 when I purchased a Rotec from their Canterbury branch. My Warranty Claim for a serious defect was reported to them just on a year ago now. What a distressing and disastrous experience it has been. I have a case fie of registered letters sent to various executives including Tom Booth, few were ever replied to. The Canterbury manager even declared he knew nothing about my claim, which was never processed.

Reluctantly and at my own expense we drove to the LMC factory, Germany last Dec 08. With travelling expenses of approx £1,600 we have returned with even more worrying issues. Brownhills response was that they have closed my file and will no longer deal with me.

The Brownhills sales slogan should read, "Buy from us and enjoy the isolation and freedom of camping, we guarantee you will be on your OWN".

If you are foolish enough to deal with such companies DO make sure you purchase a comprehensive and Independent Insurance Warranty!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If Bhills sell 300 mhs a month how did they get in the cr p.

Oh sorry it is the same management team isn`t it. more doodoo ahead i think

Dave P


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I bet the trade in allowance is poor

Dave P


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*PX*



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I bet the trade in allowance is poor
> 
> Dave P


When doing a deal of any sort, it is the "price to change" that is important. I was offered a fairly duff price for my Corsa at one Vauxhall dealer, but the overall price to change - ie the amount of cash I needed to add to the deal - was less than elsewhere where I had been offered more for my px, simply becuase those dealers were selling their Vectras for a lot more as the screen price.

Russell


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Brownhils Buyer Beware*



Harriflex said:


> DO make sure you purchase a comprehensive and Independent Insurance Warranty!!


Regretably, as I have said many times before, an independent insurance warranty in my view is not worth the paper it is written on *UNLESS* you have a dealer behind you who will *support you in your claim.*

At the end of the day with or without an insurance warranty the selling dealer is resposnible.

Peter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Brownhills*

Does anyone know where the Talk to Tom feature is on the Brownhills website as once again I shall endeavor to get my details off their database.

R


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

*talk to Tom*

I wouldn't waste time with their admin anymore.

Yous ay you've a written confirmation that you were no longer on their list, so just report them under the data protection act. They could get shutdown, for an offence as severe as this.


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

*talk to Tom*

I wouldn't waste time with their admin anymore.

Yous ay you've a written confirmation that you were no longer on their list, so just report them under the data protection act. They could get shutdown, for an offence as severe as this.


----------



## nippy57 (Aug 13, 2008)

I would'nt send my worst enemy to Brownhills. 
I gave them the a chance rather than listen to gossip and wish I had listened to everyones comments. I have a warranty with them and everything that has gone wrong with my van is not covered under the warranty. I will never recommend them to anyone, they are a rip off.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

nippy57 said:


> I would'nt send my worst enemy to Brownhills.
> I gave them the a chance rather than listen to gossip and wish I had listened to everyones comments. I have a warranty with them and everything that has gone wrong with my van is not covered under the warranty. I will never recommend them to anyone, they are a rip off.


Hi,

What year and model is the Bessecar, it could well be still under manufacturers warranty but in any event, irrespective of age, all supplying retail dealers are liable under the Sale of Goods Act irrespective of any warranty given.

Cant duck and dive or sell and forget.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I have had a second email today :roll: this is part of it.
_Our office has been inundated by over 1,000 replies and we think that of our total weekend sales of all models, we have sold about 15 vans off the list in the total of all our sales this weekend

The purpose of this email is to say that amongst the 1000 or more replies, we recieved 7 complaints and around 20 requests not to be sent email promotions. To the latter, this should be the last email from us and please accept our profuse apologies - we do not buy data so we only got your email address because you gave it to us in the first place but we are happy (well happy is the wrong word but we are willing lets say) to remove your email from any future mailings.

Regarding the 7 complaints - 6 were service related and 1 was to do with no return call on a sales enquiry - we are told all 7 have been contacted and where possible, we would aim to resolve any outstanding concerns quickly i.e. hours not days. 10 months ago we had a lot of outstanding issues but we thought we had dealt with them all - clearly not and we assure those who took the trouble to reply, that we will do what we can to clear up any issues between us. We can't promise to make everyone happy all the time but we can at least listen and respond. Please bear with us while we try. For any other issues - we are happy to engage and all we ask is that you contact us through the submit a ticket button on the website homepage - we like to use that system because it times the query, distributes it to the proper people and we can't get it off system until its replied to._


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Brownhills*

I had the second email as would many people. Can't say fairer than that really, they did an email sales shot and sold some motohomes. Great for the staff involved and for the customers who took adavantage of an offer, hope they are happy with the purchase.

As for getting shutdown for and offence as serious as described, It is not an offence to make a mistake under the data protection or any other act.
A genuine error with an eqaully genuine appology. Surely that will do, they are not touting peoples personal data for all to see, simply communicating with people who are, or were customers,even in error. That is not unlawful use or disclosure of personal data.

To expect or encourage someone to complain in the hope that a company gets shutdown with the loss of many jobs, not to mention facilities for customers, is I suggest, taking a position slightly to the right of Atilla the Hun. Perhaps Tom could commit Hari Kiri in the car park, would that satisfy.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Brownhills*



iandsm said:


> Perhaps Tom could commit Hari Kiri in the car park, would that satisfy.


Only if it's after Wednesday, as I'm busy until then.

Dougie.


----------



## nippy57 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi my Bessecarr is a 435 on a 2004 plate.
Last august my electric step switch packed up and I was told this was not under the warranty as it was not part of the van and had to pay £31 for parts and labour. The engineer also fond my battery switch was eired up the wrong way round so I had been running my electrics wilst parked up on the engine battery. He told me the leisure battery was dead flat and will need charging or may be no good. I tried to charge the battery when I got home and it would not charge. Brownhills also said this was not covered and not their fault.
Now my hot water is not working on gas and they said they will do an investigation this saturday and it may not be covered under the warranty.
I told them I was not willing to pay any money but they told me I would have to pay for an investigation if it was not covered under the warranty, if it was a warranty issue it would be free, but they have got to do an investigation to see what the problem is. I feel that I am going to find they say it is not covered under the warranty and give me a bill.
The warranty I have with them is a Fiatcare Premier Warranty.


----------

